# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  sleeping bag recommendations

## huglife

Hi
Couldn't find anything covering this, possibly because any time I search for anything on here it seems to bring up no results no matter what I search.
Anyway, I'm looking at getting a proper sleeping bag that doesn't take up my whole pack. It'll be used for bivvying, North Island.
Does anybody have recommendations/ avoids around $300 is probably the top end of my budget. Main thing I'm worried about apart from being warm enough is the packability.
Any help is appreciated
Cheers
Tom

----------


## Chur Bay

Mont bell are good. Lightweight and packable. Order from Japan. With sleeping bags warmth and packability will cost you. Second hand on TradeMe might be a good option.

----------


## chainsaw

When bought a new smaller bag my budget would not stretch to a MontBell  so went with a One-Planet Cocoon.  Rated to -8C, less than 1kg and packs down to about half the size my previous bag did.  Cant remember exact $, they were on sale but I think ~$350? on a sale.   Trek N Travel in Hamilton

----------


## trooper90

Bought a Mountain Equipment helium 400 from Torpedo 7 on special at the beginning of the year for about $200  weighs 860 gr and packs really small.

Sent from my HP 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## longrange308

How bout some compressed pictures guys? Bout the only thing manufacturers don't put Pictures of

----------


## huglife

Yea I've been looking at the torpedo7 ones as well as aliexress ones (naturehike etc) wondering how they would go.. I assume they're probably made in the same factory as kathmandu ones etc
compressed pictures is a good idea.. Here's a compressed picture of my current sleeping bag


#ATTACHMENT FAILED TO LOAD, THE IMAGE IS TOO LARGE

 :Wink:

----------


## dansus

> Yea I've been looking at the torpedo7 ones as well as aliexress ones (naturehike etc) wondering how they would go.. I assume they're probably made in the same factory as kathmandu ones etc
> compressed pictures is a good idea.. Here's a compressed picture of my current sleeping bag
> 
> 
> #ATTACHMENT FAILED TO LOAD, THE IMAGE IS TOO LARGE



I looked at the nature Hike ones make sure you check on the type of down ... i cant quite rembeber but i wasn't sure if it was really down for the whole bag.

new start company in usa has got some good bags for cheap if you can get them shipped here 
https://outdoorvitals.com/collection...-sleeping-bags

there most expensive bag is 187 USD . rated 0F which is (google helps me ) = -17.7778 . they also have a -20 f = -6 c bag  or could go quilts

 (800 Fill Power or 90/10 down to feather ratio) 
you cant usually find down bags with 800 fill for that price.

Weight In at 2lbs 13oz for bag only, Compresses Down To 11x8 Inches

----------


## Reindeer

I have a Black Wolf 750 which I spent a week (june) in the Thar ballot area around Zora Canyon.
Bag performed well wasn't cold at any point. Cost me around $300 from Wilsons Hunting in Wanganui.
You need to get off the ground too,this important. I use a self inflating mat. 

Vertical Limit | BlackWolf

----------


## trooper90

Pics hopefully crap camera on tablet

Sent from my HP 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## trooper90

Both in compressed 

Sent from my HP 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## Daithi

I swear by Snugpak kit. Have  various items, jckets, sleeping bags, tarp, holdall, etc. This is my heavier bag from them, havn't yet used it in NZ, but it went well in the Wicklow mountains under a tarp, pissing rain and cold. 103 pounds delivered to NZ. It may not be suited to very cold conditions, ie snow, etc, but it is good at anything less.

Snugpak Softie 9 Hawk Sleeping Bag

----------


## Russian 22.

Anyone tried any of the army and outdoors army surplus sleeping bags? Some of them seem o for the price but going by some of the suggestions there's better as for the money. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chur Bay

https://en.montbell.jp/products/good...uct_id=1121297

Round about $400 delivered.

----------


## huglife

> https://en.montbell.jp/products/good...uct_id=1121297
> 
> Round about $400 delivered.


ooh that looks nice.. i've got a few weeks before ill be able to get in an overnighter anyway so am going to sit on my hands for a while. The aegismax ones on aliexpress are pretty cheap and get a pretty good wrap too so I'll have a hard time justifying anything more expensive than that for how often I get to use it!

----------


## mutton gun

I reccon and I bet a lot of us have had cold nights that  seamed to go on for hours.
You will never regret carrying or buying a great sleeping bag.

Sleep can make or break a trip in the hills.
I have been looking at the snug Pak range and They can be landed cheep from the UK.
I recently brought a compression bag for my ferry down scorpion off alli express and have reduced it by 30% in bulk Plenty of bags are getting smaller and not much lighter. theirs also new fabrics, foil line ect 
Its worth looking hard.

----------


## TheJanitar

hi there, 

I was in the exact same situation.

I did weeks of researching.. narrowed it down to this One Planet - Bungle -10 Regular DWR 700+ - One Planet 14 : Equipment-Sleeping Gear-Down Sleeping Bags : Living Simply Auckland Ltd

Its ls very very warm.. packs down small and weighs just 1kg. also NOT a mummy shape which is great for comfort and being able to zip it up, On the side and the toe box for ventilation. I got mine in the GRED (grey and red) color scheme. Looks very nice.. However they seem to only have the orange in stock now for this model.

BUT BUT BUT i would advise against buying the -10. i wish i got this instead One Planet - Bungle -7 Reg DWR 700+ - Equipment-Sleeping Gear-Down Sleeping Bags : Living Simply Auckland Ltd - One Planet 14. its cheaper, lighter and would pack down smaller. -10 is way too warm.

do not even bother looking at the 800+ loft. I talked to a oneplanet rep and he said in his own words that their 700+ is in the very high 700s and their 800+ is in the low 800s, therefore making the 700+ loft the superior choice in terms of value.

Last but not least. i rang them (living simply) up and asked for a discount. he gave me $50 off.. not bad. I advise you take the -7 and ask for a discount. I got the $500 -10 down to 450.. maybe u can get the $450 -7 down to 400..

Hope this helps.

cheers

----------


## Boaraxa

I got a XT Pacesetter last year I was basically talked out of getting the next model up seemly id never need a bag that hot...im guessing the lady hadn't used one in the snow , its ok but wouldn't get another one , usually end up pulling up the mummy strings up tight to keep warm.

----------


## C404

Thanks for the info Janitar
Roughly how small is it when packed, ie length and width cm's?
I have been interested in a MontBell  bag, similar weight but hard to find here in NZ.

----------


## gonetropo

my sleeping bag is knocking 20 years old, made by fairydown for the aussie army. they sent them what they asked for and as a bonus the seconds that didnt make the grade . anyway the aussies looked at the seconds and sent the whole lot back.
awesome bag (mines not a 2nd). plenty of room in it and i have been in some damn cold weather in it with no issue.
modern fairydown bags on the other hand are bloody horrid, not just cold but you must have tiny feet to be comfortable in them they are so tight

----------


## Nibblet

There's some more info/options/photos in this thread as well.

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ing-bag-30549/

Those Yen prices for the mont bell are good.

----------


## ROKTOY

https://www.torpedo7.co.nz/products/...regular-length
Half price at the moment, Thoughts?

----------


## nak

I really don't like mummy bags, I tend to feel a bit trapped

I've got a Mont Bell spiral down hugger . Although it still sits fairly snug which keeps things nice and warm, the design allows a fair bit of stretch,so you don't get that claustrophobic feeling, and you've got plenty of give to move your legs around. Nice and light for its warmth as well.  It's a great bag, one of my best outdoor related purchases. 

I got mine from iclimb, who sadly I think aren't around anymore.

----------


## huglife

Chur for the continued advice. 
Got bills multiplying right now and no relief milking currently to supplement my student allowance so purchases of sleeping bags are a distant dream. I've been looking on Alibaba, the aegismax sleeping bag 800 down that seems to get prettygood reviews on amazon etc is only us $20 if you buy 20 of them so I'm considering lining that up and just sticking the rest on trademe to cover my costs a bit and see how it goes. Either that or just save up for one of those montbell ones if I can afford/ justify it or the smallest packing snugpak one could be good too.

I had a first night out under my tarp up Kumeti road last night and really enjoyed sleeping under the tarp I slept like a log. It wasn't raining but was windy as fak. Took off in the afternoon after uni and got to my planned campsite just before dark  and then had to leave first thing in the morning  to get back to uni for the afternoon so the gun was only really carried to make me feel manly. 

Off up Matamata for a couply weeks from Sunday for some uni shit so might try get out for a walk in the Kaimais... I hear it's filthy with supplejack up there

----------


## WillB

Good for you huglife that is a great little story. I like tarps too. I like that feeling of being out in it. Good luck with the sleeping bag search. I have a 30 year old fairy down which is still good but am thinking about either a montbell or a one planet or an enlightened equipment quilt.

----------


## HB.

What's a good bag for us "larger" sized gentlemen? I'm 6"4 and about 120 kegs, the hunting and fishing mummy bag is a bit on the snug side so think I'll look at handing that down and getting a new one. After the weekend just gone I want something a fair bit warmer than what I've got!

----------


## Nick-D

> Chur for the continued advice. 
> Got bills multiplying right now and no relief milking currently to supplement my student allowance so purchases of sleeping bags are a distant dream. I've been looking on Alibaba, the aegismax sleeping bag 800 down that seems to get prettygood reviews on amazon etc is only us $20 if you buy 20 of them so I'm considering lining that up and just sticking the rest on trademe to cover my costs a bit and see how it goes. Either that or just save up for one of those montbell ones if I can afford/ justify it or the smallest packing snugpak one could be good too.
> 
> I had a first night out under my tarp up Kumeti road last night and really enjoyed sleeping under the tarp I slept like a log. It wasn't raining but was windy as fak. Took off in the afternoon after uni and got to my planned campsite just before dark  and then had to leave first thing in the morning  to get back to uni for the afternoon so the gun was only really carried to make me feel manly. 
> 
> Off up Matamata for a couply weeks from Sunday for some uni shit so might try get out for a walk in the Kaimais... I hear it's filthy with supplejack up there


Some of it, some nice bush and clearing also. Generally speaking the thick shit is on the north side of the faces, when navigating if you stick to the southern edge of ridges etc it usually makes the going a bit easier. We've found the deer seem to shelter in shallow, sheltered punga guts/dry creek beds this time of year. So when you come across one have a good peak around it

----------


## huglife

> Some of it, some nice bush and clearing also. Generally speaking the thick shit is on the north side of the faces, when navigating if you stick to the southern edge of ridges etc it usually makes the going a bit easier. We've found the deer seem to shelter in shallow, sheltered punga guts/dry creek beds this time of year. So when you come across one have a good peak around it


chur thats some good info.. going to go up te tuhi road first thing saturday morning and spend the whole day out I think until I get one or it gets dark haha. I'm a hungry man

----------


## Cowboy06

Have a look ant the recon 4 sleeping bag made in Ausi for the special forces. I ve had mine for years. Weight 1.5kg size the same as my macpac goose down packs to 320mm x 200mm. Has a tough waterproof underside and foot area inside and out. Synthetic insulation. Mosquito net. Fully unzips. -10 rated. Check them on YouTube. I use it for bivouac hunting. I haven't used my macpac in years because I end up sweating in it in the summer. Price was about $250 when I got mine years ago. They have updated the model and I think it no longer has the mosquito net and has a central zip now.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Chur for the continued advice. 
> Got bills multiplying right now and no relief milking currently to supplement my student allowance so purchases of sleeping bags are a distant dream. I've been looking on Alibaba, the aegismax sleeping bag 800 down that seems to get prettygood reviews on amazon etc is only us $20 if you buy 20 of them so I'm considering lining that up and just sticking the rest on trademe to cover my costs a bit and see how it goes. Either that or just save up for one of those montbell ones if I can afford/ justify it or the smallest packing snugpak one could be good too.
> 
> I had a first night out under my tarp up Kumeti road last night and really enjoyed sleeping under the tarp I slept like a log. It wasn't raining but was windy as fak. Took off in the afternoon after uni and got to my planned campsite just before dark  and then had to leave first thing in the morning  to get back to uni for the afternoon so the gun was only really carried to make me feel manly. 
> 
> Off up Matamata for a couply weeks from Sunday for some uni shit so might try get out for a walk in the Kaimais... I hear it's filthy with supplejack up there


I'd buy one with a reasonable markup for your trouble if you were to make an order

----------


## huglife

> I'd buy one with a reasonable markup for your trouble if you were to make an order


Turns out that cheaper price was just the cheapest bag in their range. To get an 800 fill 90% duck down bag with ripstop outer it is 97 usd per piece.. With all the other costs that could occur at importation I've worked it out to be 192NZD per bag to  import the 800 fill (165 for the 600, 140 for the 400).

I have sort of given up on the idea from that, not too sure if I could sell them at that price with out being a brand

----------


## Russian 22.

> Turns out that cheaper price was just the cheapest bag in their range. To get an 800 fill 90% duck down bag with ripstop outer it is 97 usd per piece.. With all the other costs that could occur at importation I've worked it out to be 192NZD per bag to  import the 800 fill (165 for the 600, 140 for the 400).
> 
> I have sort of given up on the idea from that, not too sure if I could sell them at that price with out being a brand


Fair enough. Could probably get something rated a bit below zero for 200 bucks locally.

----------


## Russian 22.

Received the bag in the post. Not bad for free shipping. Ordered on Christmas day lol.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Mont bell are good. Lightweight and packable. Order from Japan. With sleeping bags warmth and packability will cost you. Second hand on TradeMe might be a good option.


Good site that Mont-Bell

https://en.montbell.jp/products/

Prices looking not to bad either (if I got the conversion correct  :Wink:

----------


## Sarvo

> There's some more info/options/photos in this thread as well.
> 
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ing-bag-30549/
> 
> Those Yen prices for the mont bell are good.


thanks for that Nib

Saw this by Nick D

https://enlightenedequipment.com/convert/

Like the look of it - for me 
I wont be in mid winter conditions - April be the coldest for me and not in the Alps  :Mouse: 

Ooops 

see I crossed over from my thread onto an older one - should have searched b4 starting my one yesterday.
Good stuff on her and this Thread also

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ing-bag-30549/

----------

